# Holsters ????



## no clever name (Oct 15, 2008)

What holster do you guys use for hunting?  I had one of the el cheapos for hunting but can't seem to find it now.  

Need one for a Ruger SBH and S&W 629

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't consider carrying my gun in a holster, but would love something like this to use instead....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=246103


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I ride a 4 wheeler much of the time going to/from hunting areas and need a good secure holster to carry my scoped 14" Contender hand gun.  I ordered one of the custom made leather holsters from:

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/

This is the holster and over the shoulder type belt that I have, less the cartridge carrier:

https://stores.myregisteredsite.com...PP&Product_Code=BanShouBelt01&Category_Code=B

I also have one of the nice nylon padded zippered cases from TC that I carry the gun to the tree stand with occasionally.

Dave1


----------



## rdykes (Oct 15, 2008)

Check out Quiet Hide holsters, I just got my new one. Dave will custom make it for you. I will post some pics soon. It is quiethide.com.


----------



## rdykes (Oct 22, 2008)

*Quiet Hide holsters*

Hey guys, Here are some pics with my 15" .280 Encore.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 22, 2008)

rdykes, that's a sweet holster, what did it run ya?


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 22, 2008)

I use a bandoleer for my scoped pistol from Uncle Mikes.  I use a leather belt holster for my 4" 629 and .357s.


----------



## Reload (Oct 22, 2008)

*Holsters for handgun hunters*



no clever name said:


> What holster do you guys use for hunting?  I had one of the el cheapos for hunting but can't seem to find it now.
> 
> Need one for a Ruger SBH and S&W 629
> 
> ...




Patrick, I have 2 holsters I use with my Ruger BH 7 1/2" w/open sites.  One I just got today.  It's an El Paso Saddlery - Doc Holiday model shoulder holster.

http://www.epsaddlery.com/pc-47-18-doc-holiday-holster.aspx

I love that design since it places your 6 shooter in a great position to draw, compared to conventional shoulder holsters.  It also looks really nice since they do awesome leather work.  But, they custom make them to your gun and size after you order so it took me 7 weeks to get it.  

The other one is a Bianchi 4100 Ranger HuSH Shoulder Holster (nylon) that I also like.  Again, it is not a traditional shoulder holster.  It positions your wheel gun more across the lower abdomen instead of directly under the arm and it slants in a way that gives you much easier access to the pistol that the vertical shoulder holsters.  It's almost what you would call a "tankers" design. They make this design for scoped and unscoped versions.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=525910&t=11082005

What I like about both of them is that they position the pistol in front of you instead of under your arm .  So, they are great, especially the Doc Holiday, for tree stands or stalking.


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 22, 2008)

I use an el cheapo nylon belt unit from Uncle Mikes for the SW29, but the gun is usually in my hand when I'm in the field. I only holster it to climb in and out of a stand, or if I need both hands free for a minute for whatever reason. Does the job for my needs.


----------



## rdykes (Oct 23, 2008)

The holster pictured runs $90, that is with the 2 round ammo holder ( under the forearm in the picture ). Give Dave a call at Quiethide if you are interested and check out his website for more pics and options. I will have him make one for my 8" Dan Wesson next. It is very comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## Robk (Oct 23, 2008)

I carry mine in an Uncle Mikes setup to cross draw.  keeps it close and comfortable while in the stand.  

RSBH .44 MAG  7.5"bbl


R


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, I carry my Dan Wesson Razorback in a plan ol' nylon Uncle Mike's 6" (large) revolver vertical shoulder holster when I'm hunting from my stand or still hunting.  I use the same holster whether I'm using my Razorback, longslide or revolver.  Someday I'll get something else but this is working for now.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 27, 2008)

After I loaded up some ammo for the SBH 44 I realized I had no way of carrying it. So in under an hour I cobbled this together. Ugly as homemade sin I know, but it carries the SBH quite well and it's all I got to tote it in. All rivets to save time. The pistol sits in my lap when in the stand, but to and from the truck this is where it rides.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 27, 2008)

Also had all the stuff to make at the house. It cost nothing.


----------



## Tomcatt57 (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out the Galco S.A.O. They can be worn strong side or cross draw. I have one for my 7 1/2" and 4 5/8" guns. You can sit comfortably in a vehicle or deer stand when wearing one cross draw. Look here...
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3640&GunID=262
Also, check out the Kodiak Shoulder Holster if you don't want a belt holster.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3068&GunID=262
Tomcatt


----------

